# jewellery saw vs coping saw



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Having used virtually every power tool to make slingshots, from band saws to scrollsaws and jigsaws I have fallen in love with simple hand tools. I get a much greater sense of achievement from the skill involved in hand tools than bandsaws and routers.
I have used coping saws and struggled with tight radii and wandering off the lines. I treated myself to a couple of adjustable jewellers saws in different sizes and I love them. They can use regular scroll saw blades but give far greater control than a fretsaw without having to worry about power supplies and the expense of a scroll saw. 
I have 2 top quality ones which cost £13 each and a professional quality coping saw which was £20 and far superior to the cheapo versions! Just thought hand tool fans may be interested, if anyone wants to know what makes I use please get in touch!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great info on the jewelers saw. Does it just take Scroll saw blades? With plain ends?
-Any info would be appreciated.

--your message box is full

thanks!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I use rod saw blades with tungsten carbide coating - not as precise as jewelry saws but it cuts pretty much anything. Hock it to the coping saw and you good to go 
Cheers
Rafał


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

LVO, yes they can take standard plain end scroll saw blades of any type, extremely versatile saw - I didn't realise just how useful they are and I'm delighted with the results!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Just what I like to use myself. And such a colossal range of blades available. Axminster Power Tool Company in the UK sell nice ones and a very good range of blades


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Those saws are very useful, However the blade has to be chosen carefully because they break easily Also they cut on the down stroke so they have to be inserted correctly Advantage, any shape, or material you wish to cut the jewelers saw can accomplish..


----------

